# Gaggia baby twin - OPV clarification



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

i thought i would post at the end of my journey. I have a gaggia baby twin and was keen to do the OPV mod. i borrowed the forum gauge from Martyn...just so everyone knows for future... you CAN NOT do the OPV mod on the baby twin (or on any reasonably modern gaggia baby). it does not have the same OPV as the classic. In the end this was my solution. I bought a second hand OPV for a gaggia classic with the other required bits and then it was a pretty easy job to disconnect the standard baby twin OPV and fit the new classic OPV.. i could then easily do the mod. i followed the instructions i found online (gaggiaforums) and i am really not very practical but could cope OK.

Hope this helps


----------

